# Pork shoulder-- Barbeque



## alexis2 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a 10 lb pork shoulder I planned to grill with some friends tomorrow, but it occured to me that the grill we use is an open grill (not a Weber with a lid).  The meat is probably a minimum 5 inches thick all around (if not more).  

Will this cook through on the grill or will we destroy it before it becomes edible?


----------



## john a (Apr 5, 2008)

Without a lid I'm afraid that's not going to work. I would rub it with a mixture of kosher salt, garlic salt, and ground black pepper then do it in a crockpot/slow cooker. It's probably going to take 6-8 hours. You can let it cook as is the whole time, pull the meat and serve with sauces on the side. Or, after four hours remove most of the liquid and replace with BBQ sauce and finish it that way. 

Add some onion and green peppers to a can of Bush's beans along with a little brown sugar, and BBQ sauce. Make some Cole Slaw, and you're good to go.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 5, 2008)

Agree with John, I don't see how it can be cooked on a grill without a cover of some sort.

Another idea is do it in the oven.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 5, 2008)

You could start it on the grill (charchoal I assume) to get some of that grill flavor, then finish it in the oven.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2008)

Remove the fat cap...season with your favorite BBQ rub...roast on a rack in the oven/drip pan underneath at 200-250 until done....180* Sliceable & pullable......190*-195* Pullable.

Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

You can also do it very nicely in your oven.  Place a large pan on the bottom rack with apple juice.  Place your oiled, salted and peppered (fat cap removed or fat cap up - removed is better and it won't dry out so don't worry) meat directly on the rack above.  Have oven preheated to 225 degrees F.   Just sit back and wait - at least 10 - 12 hours.  You want the internal temp to reach at least 200.  You WANT that brown bark on the outside to form - it's priceless!   You certainly don't want anything below 190 - it makes a world of difference.


----------



## WorseCookHere (Jun 13, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You want the internal temp to reach at least 200. You WANT that brown bark on the outside to form - it's priceless!  You certainly don't want anything below 190 - it makes a world of difference.


 

Hello,

I am curious why you reccomend an internal temp of 200-190.  How does that change the meat?  I always hear the random temp of 165 for pork, but I am guessing that is just the safety temp.  I always thought cooking to 200 would dry out the meat, but I guess that probably depends on the cut of pork

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 13, 2008)

WorseCookHere said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am curious why you reccomend an internal temp of 200-190. How does that change the meat? I always hear the random temp of 165 for pork, but I am guessing that is just the safety temp. I always thought cooking to 200 would dry out the meat, but I guess that probably depends on the cut of pork
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
165 is for lean pork like the loin, etc.

190-200 is for the cheaper, tougher cuts like the shoulder. There is a ton of connective tissue that needs to break down to make it tender.  You need to cook these at a low temperature for a long period of time to reach good results.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi WorseCookHere - the piece of meat this is - pork butt (which is actually the shoulder), is a very tough but fatty piece of meat.  It won't dry out cooking to 200.  The reason 190 - 200 is that at this temp the connective tissue breaks down and the meat becomes pullable (you take two forks and actually just shred it VERY easily).  This is what pulled pork sandwiches are made with.  Yes, pork is done at a much lower temperature.  However, THIS particular piece of meat will be tough at that temp and you will have to cut it.  While edible, you're missing out on a real treat.  I did mine in the oven (description above) one Christmas Eve, it cooked for about 20 hours, it was like butter!!!!!!  I cooked it according to temperature, not hours per pound.

I hope that helps explain.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2008)

The different temps represent different things.  The 165 F indicates the meat is cooked through.  The higher temps indicate they are cooked enough to be 'pullable'.  That is, shredded for a pulled pork dish.  

When the meat reaches the higher temps, the connective tissues that bind the meat together breakdown so the meat is easily shredded.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 13, 2008)

ha ha...beat ya.  LOLZ


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2008)

One questions, three answers.  

What more could anyone want...

...and thay are all the same!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 13, 2008)

There will be more, I'm sure.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> ha ha...beat ya.  LOLZ



LOLZ back atcha' - my answer was more thought-provoking and needed more time...all this intelligence running around in my head just requires more "cooking" before being released.   (no comments are needed - got it????) 

Andy - it's nice when all the answers come forward at around the same time and we all say the same thing - it's either rehearsed or right


----------



## WorseCookHere (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies.  Are there other cuts/types of meat that benifit from a higher cooking temp as well?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 13, 2008)

WorseCookHere said:


> Thanks for the great replies.  Are there other cuts/types of meat that benifit from a higher cooking temp as well?



It's not the cooking temp they're referring to, it's the temp the meat is when it's finished cooking.

Beef chuck roast for pot roast is another example of a tough meat that benefits from long cooking, to break down the connective tissue and make it tender enough to fall apart with the touch of a fork. 

Usually it's the shoulders and upper legs - the parts of the animal that get the most workout - that are tougher. Backs, ribs and bellies are more tender cuts to start with.


----------

